# Field Pics Arizona 2012



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

jmugleston said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...





jmugleston said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...





jmugleston said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Stunning pictures mate, looks like you had an amazing time! :2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some great pictures there - whereabouts in Arizona were you?


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

feorag said:


> Some great pictures there - whereabouts in Arizona were you?


Primarily the Tucson area though some pics were taken as we made stops along the way.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

arizona... one of my favorite places...

:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine too! I spent 2 weeks in Tucson a few years ago and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic photos, looks like you had a great time. well done.


Paul.


----------

